# “We Don’t Want Your Statements, American Theatre”



## MNicolai (Jun 15, 2020)

We Don’t Want Your Statements, American Theatre

or, The Solidarity We Actually Needed |Kelvin Dinkins, Jr., Al HeartleyAl Heartley and Kelvin Dinkins, Jr., Black theatre managers who work in predominantly white American theatres, respond to the recent “solidarity” statements posted by theatres across the country after George Floyd was killed.



howlround.com


----------

